# Pretty sure the fashion world has run out of ideas



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/02/westminster-ba-fashion-2013-collection-by-philli-wood/
http://www.dezeen.com/2013/03/10/please-kill-me-by-sibling/


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Is it possible that there is anyone who might consider this stuff attractive or appealing?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty sure you are right.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

These so called fashions are a joke. Plenty of shock value I suppose and that is what many designers aim for. Variations on the theme which they retail are usually much tamer. 
Why write such a horrid phrase on the black sweater?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sometimes I think haute coutour designers hate people. I was appalled at some of the pictures I saw from runway shows, not to mention sometimes things in Vogue and Bazaar. They are bizarre, all right. Parts of that top one might not be so ugly if they had used a pretty yarn...but they seem to like ugly.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/03/10/please-kill-me-by-sibling/

ME, ME, ME.....I'LL do it!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Is it possible that there is anyone who might consider this stuff attractive or appealing?


I love them, such imagination and talent. These are just for arts sake. Lighten up ;-))))


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, I think you are right. I would be afraid to wear that "Please Kill Me" as someone out there would probably do it.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

If these styles ever become the norm, I hope I won't still be around, LOL!

I guess they're just not my taste in Art...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

LizR said:


> These so called fashions are a joke. Plenty of shock value I suppose and that is what many designers aim for. Variations on the theme which they retail are usually much tamer.
> Why write such a horrid phrase on the black sweater?


That's the name of the fashion line!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

It must be for art's sake because I have never ever seen anyone wear this stuff out.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Awww.....just a bunch of fashion designer students stretching their imaginations. They are good for a giggle. None of this is really intended to make it to the local Macy's. 
Here is a link to one of the designers that actually used real fiber, not just pictures of cables. I could see some of these getting very toned down and making it to retail. I don't think I could ever knit these but they are really fun to look at!

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/02/20/the-natural-blonde-by-sister-by-sibling/


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

DesertPurl said:


> ...Here is a link to one of the designers that actually used real fiber, not just pictures of cables. I could see some of these getting very toned down and making it to retail. I don't think I could ever knit these but they are really fun to look at!
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/02/20/the-natural-blonde-by-sister-by-sibling/


Some serious knitting going on there!


----------



## harryh (Feb 18, 2014)

funny. not....


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

I understand the sentiment, I think I might want someone to kill me, if I were forced to wear this stuff! 

Hmmm, maybe a plot for a new book....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

IMHO they are a waste of yarn and good knitting time


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

They are designed to get attention, good or bad and it's working. Look at your responses.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

pretty weird if you ask me.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> IMHO they are a waste of yarn and good knitting time


I was just thinking the very same thing!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

And this year's theme? Pheasant under glass? Nooooo, Converse under Big Honkin' Stitches :-D


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Think of the money that was spent to produce these two rejects.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

These would be great Halloween costumes. Otherwise, not so great.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't think I would be wearing the Kill Me sweater, someone might just take you up on it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

U R right.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

soamaryllis said:


> Yes, I think you are right. I would be afraid to wear that "Please Kill Me" as someone out there would probably do it.


If you wore it I think you could leave off the Please.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> And this year's theme? Pheasant under glass? Nooooo, *Converse under Big Honkin' Stitches* :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Is "ugly" too ugly of a word to use here? :thumbdown:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Is "ugly" too ugly of a word to use here? :thumbdown:


I'm sure not liking them much!! :lol:

But I really put it up because they amused me, not to actually make any big statement about fashion. I'm the _last_ person anyone would look to for fashion advice!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Bitsee said:


> I love them, such imagination and talent. These are just for arts sake. Lighten up ;-))))


What's to lighten up? If you think this is art, all the more power to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

lindajaro said:


> I understand the sentiment, I think I might want someone to kill me, if I were forced to wear this stuff!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe a plot for a new book....


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I've stepped on bugs that were more attractive than that (those).


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep have to agree with you there. Silly really.


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

What a waste of good yarn.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I know who would kill me. It would be my husband and kids for embarrassing them. As to who wears them? I think as several have said, they are pieces of art or are for the set who wants to shock. Someone has a sick imagination, but it does make you look.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh my! They probably get gazillions of dollars for these things, too!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Weird but interesting....&#128064;


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I reckon that male model embroidered "Please Kill Me" on his sweater when he was told he had to wear it. &#128521;


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the second one says it all.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG, what a waste of yarn.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this because the models are so ridiculously skinny they cannot mantain their own body heat?!


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Sometimes I think haute coutour designers hate people. I was appalled at some of the pictures I saw from runway shows, not to mention sometimes things in Vogue and Bazaar. They are bizarre, all right. Parts of that top one might not be so ugly if they had used a pretty yarn...but they seem to like ugly.


What about the hair dressers. They put that same straight 
hairstyle on nearly every head you see on tv. Only a few women can handle the straight look the others don't seem to have the nerve to speak up and object to it. Short cuts may be on the verge of coming back...thank heavens.

Speaking of Vogue...the recent issue has Justin Bieber as
one of the models. Pretty much done with Vogue. Gave up on Vogue Knitting a few years ago...to bad..they had some really terrific knits in it, fun and creative then went off the tracks (for me anyway) with some really silly stuff.
They could learn something from the wonderful knit designers on Ravelry.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Back to the drawing board


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

SO SO Funny-just made my day-everyone should just take this as being the most funny knitting project going and laugh, laugh laugh- nice way to start the day-nanad


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

I am currently out of retirement to mentor a graduate student through her final year at University (London). This section happens to be knitwear and had to incorporate hand knitwear, about which the young people knew nothing, with industrial machine knitting. Having been a fashion student myself before many of you were born, I managed not to laugh at her design but it does look rather like what they're wearing these days to rob banks...


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

it's not even knitted! the design is painted on the fabric!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Dear Heart! what were they thinking??? haha :-D


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Some people will do anything for a paycheck. I can't help but wonder how ridiculous these men feel traipsing down the runway dressed up like this.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think they are very amusing and I don't know how they got the models to wear them with a straight face. I guess it's too hard to make things pretty and people look good. Much easier to just mess around with ugly.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I would rather see the yarn donated to worth while organizations/knitters who can make useful garments for those in need.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

YIKES ! :-(


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Interesting! But I wonder on which planet these things could be worn to the office or shopping at your local super market??

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Crazy. Who would ever wear these...or take the time to knit them? Not even for Halloween or a costume party!! :-D :-D


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

They look like big bugs.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

jvallas said:


> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/02/westminster-ba-fashion-2013-collection-by-philli-wood/
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/03/10/please-kill-me-by-sibling/


This is OLD news. 2013 fashioin show by a student in Westminster fashion school.
Nothing was knit. The knits were photographed and printed on machine made fabrics. same with the stockings.

She was making a creative statement. I see that she has gotten a job at MAXMARA in 2014.

Here is an interview with this fashionista.
http://www.thenationalstudent.com/Fashion/2014-04-16/My_Fashion_Career_Philli_Wood_Fashion_Designer.html

It entertained you all for a while this morning, didn't it? Maybe it served its purpose. There are people Pinning her designs on pinterest so not everyone is as repelled as I am by these lumps of ugliness.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Where would you use this. No Thank You.Stupid :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Really??? I don't know of anyone that would even consider wearing these.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/03/10/please-kill-me-by-sibling/
> 
> ME, ME, ME.....I'LL do it!!!!!!


I'll help you ! 😊


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hudson said:


> Is this because the models are so ridiculously skinny they cannot maintain their own body heat?!


Which is exactly why some of the more enlightened European countries are banning underweight models from working on their territories.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Are you kidding?
If I was wearing the outfit which says "Kill Me", I would say that too!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

It kills me to see such stuff.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

DesertPurl said:


> Awww.....just a bunch of fashion designer students stretching their imaginations. They are good for a giggle. None of this is really intended to make it to the local Macy's.
> Here is a link to one of the designers that actually used real fiber, not just pictures of cables. I could see some of these getting very toned down and making it to retail. I don't think I could ever knit these but they are really fun to look at!
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/02/20/the-natural-blonde-by-sister-by-sibling/[/quote
> The off white knitted lace dress is lovely. I might line it though!😉


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh good grief!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

BethP0201 said:


> The off white knitted lace dress is lovely. I might line it though!😉


I wouldn't mind that as a sweater, either!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm wondering how they walk down that boardwalk and keep a straight face.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

tea4two said:


> Think of the money that was spent to produce these two rejects.


The same could be said of dressing a tree trunk or a car with knitted or crocheted work. Yet it seems to me there were fewer negative comments regarding the wasted effort and materials on those works.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

In this day and age I'd be afraid to walk out in public with a please kill me written on my sweatshirt, and to wear such a headdress to call attention to yourself on top of it! Or maybe that was just his thoughts leaching out while he was wearing that stuff!!!!


----------

